# Offensive Showcase



## Gentleman (Jun 30, 2011)

So anybody think presidential candidates or law enforcers who go on witch-hunts for steroids, marijiana, etc..... would become irrate and offended by this and look to put an end to this sort of provocative showcase of youth exploitation??


----------



## minimal (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jun 30, 2011)

So apparently only one person would be offended by this, interesting + alarming.

And there was no reason to move this thread from Open chat, but that's Delete James for it.


----------



## country1911 (Jun 30, 2011)

chris hansen can't be here, he's too busy banging his secretary

And yes it is digusting, but in 10 or so years she will make one hell of a stripper


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 30, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> So apparently only one person would be offended by this, interesting + alarming.
> 
> And there was no reason to move this thread from Open chat, but that's Delete James for it.



Wrong. I just saw it.  I ***HATE*** the exploitation of children, reducing a baby to a sex object makes me want to punch on someone's head.


----------



## SFW (Jun 30, 2011)

> minimal said:
> 
> 
> >


 
is it wrong that i lingered a bit towards the top of the page? Im not saying it moved or anything but there was oggling involved.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 30, 2011)

lol @ SFW....
.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 30, 2011)

On a serious note I would like to knock out cold the silly bitch who gave birth to that child.


----------



## bmw (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd hit it


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

I wonder if that little girl has a penis


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I wonder if that little girl has a penis


 
Do you see how small the fucking bikini is, Why the hell would you say that, idiot?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 1, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> So anybody think presidential candidates or law enforcers who go on witch-hunts for steroids, marijiana, etc..... would become irrate and offended by this and look to put an end to this sort of provocative showcase of youth exploitation??




it's a little girl in a bikini. just because it gave you a hard on doesn't mean the picture is sexual, you sexualized it with your perverted mind. men who don't think that way can see little naked children playing in the surf and not see anything more.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 1, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> So anybody think presidential candidates or law enforcers who go on witch-hunts for steroids, marijiana, etc..... would become irrate and offended by this and look to put an end to this sort of provocative showcase of youth exploitation??



Don't be trying to transfer your perversions onto someone else.  If that sort of thing gets you all hot and bothered maybe you should take your utility knife and a pair of tweezers to locate and cut off your shamefully small penis.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 1, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> Wrong. I just saw it.  I ***HATE*** the exploitation of children, reducing a baby to a sex object makes me want to punch on someone's head.



you sound like a real beast. I wouldnt want you to PUNCH ON MY HEAD


----------



## Saney (Jul 1, 2011)

I think she has a penis. I want to investigate


----------



## bmw (Jul 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I wonder if that little girl has a penis



That's fucking HOT!!!


Would DEFINITELY hit if penis!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 2, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> men who don't think that way can see little naked children playing in the surf and not see anything more.


 
*You're Disgusting.*



Zaphod said:


> Don't be trying to transfer your perversions onto someone else. If that sort of thing gets you all hot and bothered maybe you should take your utility knife and a pair of tweezers to locate and cut off your shamefully small penis.


 
With comments like that I believe the pedophile within you is acking to break out!



Das Sloot said:


> I think she has a penis. I want to investigate


 


bmw said:


> That's fucking HOT!!! Would DEFINITELY hit if penis!


 

Oopps....silly me.....I forgot this is IM ..... Land of the wretched cock-seekers.


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2011)

I gotta have my Cock... 12 years old and younger

It's because of the Gears


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2011)

Gentleman said:


>




wow, I can't believe they have a girl this young on stage with a bikini that small and low cut.


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> wow, I can't believe they have a girl this young on stage with a bikini that small and low cut.



You wanna know if she has a penis too right?


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 2, 2011)

ceazur said:


> you sound like a real beast. I wouldnt want you to PUNCH ON MY HEAD




You are right ceazur, that was a limp wristed response. It should have been "stomp the mother fuckers guts out" Just for the hell of it, I probably have been in more fights than you have months on this earth. You don't want me punch on your head.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> wow, I can't believe they have a girl this young on stage with a bikini that small and low cut.



the designer, ashley paige is taking a lot of heat for it. the girl is ten and a lot of 5th grade girls would love that bikini. most US parents would probably not allow it but in many places children commonly swim nude.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2011)

Crawford's kid controversy









Supermodel Cindy Crawford daughter Kaya is following in mama's footsteps.  Her recent photo shoot has created quite a stir of controversy, though.  Crawford's allowed her five-year-old daughter to pose topless for new  swimwear exposing her innocence. So why all the controversy, you may ask.  
While posing with no shirt on, Kaya showed a tattoo on her lower back. A  tattoo! Can you imagine? A little girl at five having a tattoo! What a horrible  mother! Okay, now calm down for one Kaya loves tattoos - fake tattoos. Now,  don't you feel stupid jumping to conclusions! Crawford is not that type of  mother to allow body paint on young children, especially her  own!
Unfortunately, Melissa Odabash beachwear was critised for exposing a  child that young bare and painted. The company was asked to remove all pictures  of lovely Kaya from their company web site.  
Spokesperson Roberta Correia says, "We've gotten calls from all over the  place. Unfortunately, we are not able to release any of the pictures or info on  the Melissa Odabash shoot. The pictures are actually no longer going to be on  the Web site." Reported Pr-inside.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 4, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> So anybody think presidential candidates or law enforcers who go on witch-hunts for steroids, marijiana, etc..... would become irrate and offended by this and look to put an end to this sort of provocative showcase of youth exploitation??
> 
> Gotta agree with you on this one, government's priorities are all fucked up


----------



## minimal (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 6, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> You wanna know if she has a penis too right?



he's obviously been too busy furiously masturbating to answer.

If I half close my eyes and picture the penis, I can actually get off to it too!!!

Try it!


----------



## bmw (Jul 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>



This thread keeps getting better!!


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 6, 2011)

fucking lol


----------



## bmw (Jul 7, 2011)

*fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 7, 2011)

bmw said:


> *fapfapfapfapfap


----------

